# Terra Nova S01E02 - 10/03/11



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

"Dino of the Week" episode already? I knew it. 

That plus more kid angst and the "ha-ha mommy and daddy can't ever get together" story lines are just the kinds of things I was worried about with this show.

Maybe I missed it, but I didn't notice anything that furthered the conspiracy/mystery back stories. Disappointing.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Its also strange that the Commander would take to the new guy (Jim) so fast and trust him above all others. But I suppose they talked about that when the Commander said they have a spy and Jim should find out who it is. 

I'm fine with the Dino episode of the week but I didn't like that they concocted that pheromones smell so quickly. I sort of wish they dragged it out over a few episodes as sort of a back story leading to the pheromones and the fix.

So, they have a monetary system? Wonder if the new people are off that for food and other supplies until they are established? I would have presumed they wouldn't have a monetary system and everybody does their duty as assigned by the Commander or heads of departments. You do your job, you get fed and clothed.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

FYI, this is 1x03...1x01 and 1x02 were shown together last week.


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

I was bored for the same reasons others have already cited here... very disappointing week two.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Brainy Girl's soldier boyfriend was pretty useless. She's annoying.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

Yeah, way too early in the run to have a filler episode. Not a good sign...


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Something smelled in this ep, but I thought it was just the pheromones.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

allan said:


> Something smelled in this ep, but I thought it was just the pheromones.


Heh. I was coming in to post that this episode was a steaming pile of mastadon manure but your way of phrasing it is superior. This was truly abysmal. And the preview for next week's episode does not look promising either. This could be the worst show to have a somewhat promising pilot. Ughhhhhh.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I find it funny that the T-Novans are surprised when they are attacked by a gaggle of pterosaurs. Hey, it's 85M years ago, people! It's not Disney's Animal Kingdom 2011. There are all kinds of things that will kill and eat you. 

I was impressed that by 2149, engineers have invented a display that will respond to tactile input, but can also dissolve into the ether when not needed. Maybe they've rewritten the laws of physics by then. 

How long before the Sleestaks show up?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

RGM1138 said:


> I was impressed that by 2149, engineers have invented a display that will respond to tactile input, but can also dissolve into the ether when not needed. Maybe they've rewritten the laws of physics by then.


We already have the beginnings of technology like that:


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

eddyj said:


> We already have the beginnings of technology like that:


And some screens already send small electrical impulses to provide tactile feedback.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

eddyj said:


> We already have the beginnings of technology like that:


This is basically a projection, right?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

RGM1138 said:


> This is basically a projection, right?


It project the keyboard and you can type on it.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

eddyj said:


> It project the keyboard and you can type on it.


As long as it's projected onto a solid object?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Not sure. It works by detecting your fingers. But those are just implementation details. The point is that the technology is so far fetched as to require rolleyes.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

eddyj said:


> Not sure. It works by detecting your fingers. But those are just implementation details. The point is that the technology is so far fetched as to require rolleyes.


My point was that the image in the show was displayed in 3D space, and was solid to the touch (or, just read the inputs from a 'solid' hologram).

BTW, if you put an on/off switch on a display that disappears, how do you find it again? Show me a working prototype of that, and I'll be impressed.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Wait until the year the show is set, and we'll see what is available then.


----------



## Gary McCoy (Jun 4, 2003)

After watching SF television for over 50 years, I am delighted by *Terra Nova*. I consider it far better than the average SF effort on television. I don't feel the need to criticize it and I don't expect it to offer better FX than landmark SF movies of the last two decades on a weekly basis.

Fake dinosaurs have a revered place in SF. You'll find them in the 1934 *King Kong *and in the 1925 silent film version of *The Lost World*. These are some well done dinosaurs by any standards.

I salute FOX for having the courage to risk so much money - building a colony in the jungles of Brisbane, Australia cannot have been cheap - and for putting so much effort into this program. I call upon all SF junkies to recognize the quality of the result and support the program.

I hope this one makes it. As always, it will depend upon the quality of the writing. Until I see some really bad writing for a really long time, I'll be a weekly watcher.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

People complaining about implausible technology on an implausible show.

I didn't think this episode was that bad probably because I didn't want to go upside the son's head every time he was on the screen.

The third episode was a dinosaur of the week episode. Just about every other (potential) 22 episode show I watch has a monster of the week or killer of the week episode in the third episode.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

I agree. I think it's fine for a tv show. Not my favorite new show, but pretty much what I expected.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

eddyj said:


> Wait until the year the show is set, and we'll see what is available then.


Deal.


----------



## jrponalameda (Jul 28, 2009)

Gary McCoy said:


> I hope this one makes it. As always, it will depend upon the quality of the writing. Until I see some really bad writing for a really long time, I'll be a weekly watcher.


Same here. I enjoyed this episode myself. As an admitted SF junkie, this IS my favorite new show of the season so far.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

RGM1138 said:


> My point was that the image in the show was displayed in 3D space, and was solid to the touch (or, just read the inputs from a 'solid' hologram).
> 
> BTW, if you put an on/off switch on a display that disappears, how do you find it again? Show me a working prototype of that, and I'll be impressed.


Ever heard of The Clapper? Clap on ... Clap off ... The Clapper!


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

This episode looked like a remake of Hitchcock's The Birds.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

jamesbobo said:


> This episode looked like a remake of Hitchcock's The Birds.


:up:
Episode 3 seems awfully soon to be airing plots copied from other stories. Considering the amount of possible plots they have available to them I too was wondering "wtf?".


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Ehh, pretty much agree that this was a "nothing" episode.

However, something occurred to me last night, have they addressed the issue of the time travelers bring bacteria and parasites back from the future with them that the local flora and fauna have no immunity to?


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

Did anyone see the plotline for next week's episode? Oof.

Yeh... I'm fairly sure this season pass will soon be extinct. HAHAHAPUN!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

What a bunch of crybabies...this show is exactly what I expected...there is a major story arc (news flash: it will NOT be advanced every ep) and the rest of the time will be spent exploring and finding something weird or monster of the week. On top of al that, you will get a lot of interpersonal relationships/soap opera type of stuff.

what did you think you were going to get?

I'm loving it and will give it plenty of time to develop the characters and find its footing.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

It does look like it will be a "danger of the week" type of show, but that doesn't bother me as long as it's entertaining. So far I've enjoyed both episodes. SP is one of the few "keepers" for me in this fall season.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

appleye1 said:


> That plus more kid angst and the "ha-ha mommy and daddy can't ever get together" story lines are just the kinds of things I was worried about with this show.


I can't figure them out. I mean, can't they have morning sex? or middle of the night after the little one goes back to her own bed sex? or middle of the day when no one is watching sex?

I don't mind the dino of the week - that is to be expected. I think what got me was that it was an unknown dino of the week. I was thinking that a place that has been there for 10 years would know what was around them....then they gave a fairly responsible explanation.

The soap opera stuff - old boyfriend thrown in the mix - I could do without, but it does make it amusing. I will keep watching.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

betts4 said:


> I can't figure them out. I mean, can't they have morning sex? or middle of the night after the little one goes back to her own bed sex? or middle of the day when no one is watching sex?


Well, the fact that they both have what seem to be more-than-full-time jobs would eliminate most of those options.

But I agree, the "Mom and Dad are too busy to get lucky" routine got old after the first few dozen times I saw it. Which would be in the 1970s.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Anubys said:


> What a bunch of crybabies...this show is exactly what I expected...there is a major story arc (news flash: it will NOT be advanced every ep) and the rest of the time will be spent exploring and finding something weird or monster of the week. On top of al that, you will get a lot of interpersonal relationships/soap opera type of stuff.
> 
> what did you think you were going to get?


Higher quality writing. I don't care if we don't advance the main plot. I also am fine with relationship stuff. What I'd like is for the stories to not be written at the level of a bad junior high english class project. This episode wouldn't even earn an A in such a class. If they are going to recycle cliched plots and tropes, at least put a spin on it ala Firefly and make them in some way unique or interesting. This episode was as bad or worse than any episode of Smallville that I've seen. I'd rather watch Sanctuary without any special effects. Two and a Half Men has more creativity in each episode than this episode had.

I'm not canceling my SP just yet but this show started off with a good pilot, went to a mediocre bonus episode, and now to garbage. And next week looks just as bad.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> Higher quality writing. I don't care if we don't advance the main plot. I also am fine with relationship stuff. What I'd like is for the stories to not be written at the level of a bad junior high english class project. This episode wouldn't even earn an A in such a class. If they are going to recycle cliched plots and tropes, at least put a spin on it ala Firefly and make them in some way unique or interesting. This episode was as bad or worse than any episode of Smallville that I've seen. I'd rather watch Sanctuary without any special effects. Two and a Half Men has more creativity in each episode than this episode had.
> 
> I'm not canceling my SP just yet but this show started off with a good pilot, went to a mediocre bonus episode, and now to garbage. And next week looks just as bad.


Next week worries me too. From what I saw, it might make this week's reptile-bird dropping smell like perfume in comparison!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

eddyj said:


> Not sure. It works by detecting your fingers. But those are just implementation details. The point is that the technology is so far fetched as to require rolleyes.


How can the technology be far fetched? We are talking technology from almost 140 years from now. Just look how far things have progessed in just the last 30 years. Who knows what things will have been discovered or invented in 140 years from now? 140 years is an eternity when dealing with technology.

Heck, lets go back 140 years to 1861. Many of the things we take for granted today would seem like magic to people back then. As well as seem impossible with the knowledge they had.


----------



## aaronw (Apr 13, 2001)

I am usually a sucker for sci-fi shows, and I'll probably keep watching it, but it's just not all that interesting to me so far. Why, oh why, do we get this and not more Firefly? Even Dollhouse got 2 seasons.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> How can the technology be far fetched? We are talking technology from almost 140 years from now. Just look how far things have progessed in just the last 30 years. Who knows what things will have been discovered or invented in 140 years from now? 140 years is an eternity when dealing with technology.
> 
> Heck, lets go back 140 years to 1861. Many of the things we take for granted today would seem like magic to people back then. As well as seem impossible with the knowledge they had.


That was my point!  It was the other guy that thought it deserved rolleyes!


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I like this show all around and I liked this episode. I don't expect all the episodes to be nearly as exciting as the pilot was. I also get why they are playing out the mommy and daddy not hooking up part also. They were apart for quite awhile and with kids, well that crap happens in normal circumstances. As far as the new guy being included all the time, I buy it. I buy it because he's proving himself good at being a detective and not a military commander. He escaped from and a prison and the future so he's clearly not "friendly" with whoever might have sent the sixers. He is the least likely person to be the traitor and the most likely person to be trusted by the commander right now.

I also don't take issue with them coming up with the pheromones so quickly either. They have technology advanced 150 years from what we have today. With future technology, anything is possible. We've progressed a great deal in the last 50 years... even just the last 20 years. They obviously didn't just ditch their technology in the future when they went to the past, they clearly took that technology with them.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I want to like this show, but it is putting me to sleep. Either make it a sci-fi show, or make it a drama. I would prefer more sci-fi, and less time on developing personal relationships.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Sadara said:


> He is the least likely person to be the traitor and the most likely person to be trusted by the commander right now.


Any thoughts on "most likely to be the traitor"?

So far, I'm thinking its got to be either the research scientist/old flame, or perhaps the woman teaching the survival class though I think she's a distant second.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

The problem with the parents not, um, connecting doesn't bother me itself. But it will suck if it becomes an excuse for wife's ex-BF to slink further into her life. I still enjoy this show, but I can see ominous stuff brewing. Ominous as in show-killing, not ominous-good.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

danterner said:


> Any thoughts on "most likely to be the traitor"?
> 
> So far, I'm thinking its got to be either the research scientist/old flame, or perhaps the woman teaching the survival class though I think she's a distant second.


My money's on old flame, though I'm biased because I think he's a weasel anyway.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

danterner said:


> Any thoughts on "most likely to be the traitor"?
> 
> So far, I'm thinking its got to be either the research scientist/old flame, or perhaps the woman teaching the survival class though I think she's a distant second.


I think the chances are good that the writers have not decided, the answer will be thrust upon us later on, and the reveal will make no sense given prior episodes.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> I think the chances are good that the writers have not decided, the answer will be thrust upon us later on, and the reveal will make no sense given prior episodes.


Ah, the "I don't have an iTraitor" poll option....


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

DeDondeEs said:


> I want to like this show, but it is putting me to sleep. Either make it a sci-fi show, or make it a drama. I would prefer more sci-fi, and less time on developing personal relationships.


It is a Sci-Fi drama. Like we have police dramas, hospital dramas, etc.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't know how the parent can hook up in that house anyway. the walls are made of transparent paper, it seems!


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Anubys said:


> I don't know how the parent can hook up in that house anyway. the walls are made of transparent paper, it seems!


The parents should just start making out and the kids will give them their privacy.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

getreal said:


> The parents should just start making out and the kids will give them their privacy.


This made me laugh.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Of course the biologist/old flame is the mole. Obvious plot:

Husband will become suspicious of biologist (already is, but for a different reason)
Husband will spot suspicious activity by said biologist.
Husband will accuse biologist.
Wife will accuse Husband of being jealous and paranoid.
Husband will start to doubt himself.
Biologist will be forced by circumstance to reveal himself.
Husband will be redeemed.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Anubys said:


> I don't know how the parent can hook up in that house anyway. the walls are made of transparent paper, it seems!


Perhaps that is by design to keep the population down.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

allan said:


> My money's on old flame, though I'm biased because I think he's a weasel anyway.


I agree he's a weasel. But, I think pegging him for the traitor is too easy and I surely hope they don't make it that easy to figure out. I am actually thinking it's probably some one close to the commander. My opinion, to make it a really good story line, it should be someone that is going to make the commander feel rather deeply betrayed. And I hope they play it out a bit, give us a good lead up to who the traitor might be. But, I also hope they don't over play it like some shows have been know to do.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

When do they run into the Sleestaks?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

The first person to mention Sleestaks earned a small roll-eyes and a wry chuckle.

You, sir, are not the first person to mention Sleestaks.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Sadara said:


> I agree he's a weasel. But, I think pegging him for the traitor is too easy and I surely hope they don't make it that easy to figure out. I am actually thinking it's probably some one close to the commander. My opinion, to make it a really good story line, it should be someone that is going to make the commander feel rather deeply betrayed. And I hope they play it out a bit, give us a good lead up to who the traitor might be. But, I also hope they don't over play it like some shows have been know to do.


My clear blue sky guess is that the traitor will be Skye. That'll affect the commander and the Shannon family.

Or it could be the soldier boy who wants to get busy with the brainy Shannon daughter.

Or it could be anybody else.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> My clear blue sky guess is that the traitor will be Skye. That'll affect the commander and the Shannon family.
> 
> Or it could be the soldier boy who wants to get busy with the brainy Shannon daughter.
> 
> Or it could be anybody else.


I like the Skye idea. They've been really selling the soldier boy as the cutsie love story, so I doubt they turn the mush into something else. I don't think this show will do anything edgy like that.

How old is the soldier boy anyway? cause I might have a slight problem with a 20 year old making goo goo eyes at my 16 year old daughter!

also, keep in mind that the researcher came on the 5th expedition. Just the right advanced scout that would be sent before the 6th is assembled.


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

Is it only because I lived in Philly for 30 years that everytime they mention "sixers" I see mind pictures of a basketball?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I think the same thing (but I grew up in South Jersey, so....)


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Sadara said:


> I agree he's a weasel. But, I think pegging him for the traitor is too easy and I surely hope they don't make it that easy to figure out. I am actually thinking it's probably some one close to the commander. My opinion, to make it a really good story line, it should be someone that is going to make the commander feel rather deeply betrayed. And I hope they play it out a bit, give us a good lead up to who the traitor might be. But, I also hope they don't over play it like some shows have been know to do.


You forgot that the real traitor will frame the weasel guy.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, the fact that they both have what seem to be more-than-full-time jobs would eliminate most of those options.
> 
> But I agree, the "Mom and Dad are too busy to get lucky" routine got old after the first few dozen times I saw it. Which would be in the 1970s.


I don't know, if I was married to a guy like that, and hadn't had him in my bed in what? three years. There would be some ways I would be making time for him. 



DeDondeEs said:


> Perhaps that is by design to keep the population down.


Do they want to do that?

I am betting the son is going to give up the old girlfriends necklace for the guitar, that seemed a given at the end.

I was reminded during the migration of the book by Heinlein called "Tunnel in the Sky". Basic plot is a survival of some students left on an unknown planet and as they survive they build their village right in the path of a migratory path and have to deal with it and the aftermath. Just a fleeting moment of connection there.


----------



## refried (Dec 22, 2005)

danterner said:


> Any thoughts on "most likely to be the traitor"?


I'm betting on Skye. I have a feeling she is a Sixer.

Anyone else wondering when the blue people will show up?


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

My theory is that the traitor is the commander's right hand lady, the one with the eye liner. If it'snot her it'll be someone else. They'll frame the scientist geek, it'll put a wedge between the Shannon's, then our main character will put things right with the scientist geek, the Shannon's will patch up their relationship.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

ferrumpneuma said:


> Spoiler?!?!?:down::down::down:


I know! He just spoiled 1/2 the shows on TV!


----------



## bkc56 (Apr 29, 2001)

jamesbobo said:


> This episode looked like a remake of Hitchcock's The Birds.


We actually enjoyed the references to "The Birds" in this one. The one scene where we followed the "bird" in-flight across the sky to land with all the others on the fence was a nice parallel to the playground scene in the original.

There were several scenes that made me immediately think of "Pitch Black".

I wondered if there were other movie references that I missed in the episode.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

ferrumpneuma said:


> Spoiler?!?!?:down::down::down:


Since when are we supposed to spoilerize total speculation?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

betts4 said:


> I was reminded during the migration of the book by Heinlein called "Tunnel in the Sky". Basic plot is a survival of some students left on an unknown planet and as they survive they build their village right in the path of a migratory path and have to deal with it and the aftermath. Just a fleeting moment of connection there.


That isn't the only moment that this show reminded me of _Tunnel in the Sky_. When the family went back in time, I was reminded of the description of migrating through the teleportation gates in the novel. Maybe they should 've based Terra Nova on the Heinlein novel. It would make for a better storyline.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The first person to mention Sleestaks earned a small roll-eyes and a wry chuckle.
> 
> You, sir, are not the first person to mention Sleestaks.


Ok, when will we see Chaka?


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

I enjoy this show because I can watch it with the boys (it'll be a couple of years before I can venture into BSG). Taylor trusts the "new guy" specifically because he is new and a fugitive. It would have been quite a long con to set him up as a mole. He's *perfect* for the commander because he's got the right skillset and he knows he's clean. 

So we are complaining about 20-ish soldierboy making googly eyes at 16-ish daughter? What about Skye and Josh -- there is a about a 10-year age difference between the actors. 

The actress who plays Maddy is actually older than the actor who plays Josh; the actor who plays Reynolds (soldierboy) is actually younger than the actress who plays Skye.

This is Hollywood.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

Cancer hasn't been cured by 2149? That is almost as bad as their absurd weaponry.

And a little netting would have protected the entire encampment form those proto-birds.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> And a little netting would have protected the entire encampment form those proto-birds.


Isn't the settlement *huge*?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

frankly, I don't see how a wood fence is going to stop a large predator (t-Rex or something) from eating everyone in there for breakfast any time it likes.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

wprager said:


> I enjoy this show because I can watch it with the boys (it'll be a couple of years before I can venture into BSG). Taylor trusts the "new guy" specifically because he is new and a fugitive. It would have been quite a long con to set him up as a mole. He's *perfect* for the commander because he's got the right skillset and he knows he's clean.
> 
> So we are complaining about 20-ish soldierboy making googly eyes at 16-ish daughter? What about Skye and Josh -- there is a about a 10-year age difference between the actors.
> 
> ...


Actually, it's Australia.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Anubys said:


> also, keep in mind that the researcher came on the 5th expedition. Just the right advanced scout that would be sent before the 6th is assembled.


Actually that wouldn't work. They said that they can't communicate with the "future" when the gate is closed, so the advance scout (if there is one) would have to come in the 4th expedition (or earlier) so they could report back during the 5th expedition, and the traitors could be set up and ready to go for the 6th.

Not that I've spent any time thinking about this, you understand.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

madscientist said:


> Actually that wouldn't work. They said that they can't communicate with the "future" when the gate is closed, so the advance scout (if there is one) would have to come in the 4th expedition (or earlier) so they could report back during the 5th expedition, and the traitors could be set up and ready to go for the 6th.
> 
> Not that I've spent any time thinking about this, you understand.


clearly, you did not spend time thinking about it! 

ha ha...just teasing...

so the bad guys at the top are planning an entire expedition (expedition is the wrong name, but I don't remember what they call it). Everyone on the 6th is going to be part of this other agenda. They are dedicated and determined. They will break apart from the colony and advance that agenda. The names are picked and the people presumably briefed and trained.

It makes perfect sense then for them to send a couple of people ahead on earlier expeditions. Those would be the spies who would remain with the main colony to help feed information to the 6th, steal supplies, codes, etc.

Depending on the time interval between expeditions, sending the advanced team of spies is most likely to happen on the 5th expedition. More likely, more spies are sent in each expedition as well. But the 5th would be the main one I would suspect.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

I barely got through this episode......SEASON PASS CANCELED!

:down::down:


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I agree more with the mad scientist than with the Egyptian god. If I were going to send a major infiltration through (i.e., the Sixers), I would want to have word back from my advance agents before the main group went through so they would know exactly what they were getting into.

Have they said which expedition they're on now? I understand from interviews that


Spoiler



the next one is coming through already this season.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Have they said which expedition they're on now?


The main characters came on the 10th pilgrimage, I believe...


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Anubys said:


> so the bad guys at the top are planning an entire expedition (expedition is the wrong name, but I don't remember what they call it).


You might be struggling to recall "colonization".


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I agree more with the mad scientist than with the Egyptian god. If I were going to send a major infiltration through (i.e., the Sixers), I would want to have word back from my advance agents before the main group went through so they would know exactly what they were getting into.
> 
> Have they said which expedition they're on now?


But word back about what? these are presumably people so very high up the chain of command that they control the entire population of one of the expeditions. Everything they want to know is already coming to them through the proper channels.

God trumps science, don't you know that?! you can't argue with God 

IIRC, the family belonged to the 10th group.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> But word back about what? these are presumably people so very high up the chain of command that they control the entire population of one of the expeditions. Everything they want to know is already coming to them through the proper channels.


Then why waste time sending a spy or advance scout if you already know everything?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Then why waste time sending a spy or advance scout if you already know everything?


All the sixers are suspect. They also all left. The spies are the infiltrators who will remain with the main group and help the sixers. They are not necessarily spies for the people back home, they are spies for the sixers. It would make sense to send them with the 5th, then have them give the sixers the lay of the land that differ from the unofficial words that get back home, then remain in the main compound to continue to help.


----------



## Sromkie (Aug 15, 2002)

Anubys said:


> All the sixers are suspect. They also all left. The spies are the infiltrators who will remain with the main group and help the sixers. They are not necessarily spies for the people back home, they are spies for the sixers. It would make sense to send them with the 5th, then have them give the sixers the lay of the land that differ from the unofficial words that get back home, then remain in the main compound to continue to help.


I think this makes a lot of sense. I hadn't put much thought into it before, but it makes sense to me that someone (or possibly more than just one) from the 5th pilgrimage would be a spy for the sixers. If the people in the future are getting official updates, they don't need a spy (at least, not for most things). The sixers would be in desperate need of a spy, and they wouldn't need someone to be there earlier than the 5th group to serve that function.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I'm also not sure that everyone in the 6th pilgrimage was a sixer. It might only have been some. If that is the case, easy enough for some spies to stay put and claim they were part of the "regular" folk.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

Amnesia said:


> Isn't the settlement *huge*?


Okay, a lot of netting. Certainly should be do-able.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

eddyj said:


> I'm also not sure that everyone in the 6th pilgrimage was a sixer. It might only have been some. If that is the case, easy enough for some spies to stay put and claim they were part of the "regular" folk.


I think the commander said that everyone on the 6th was part of the sixers. This is what made him not report anything to command since it had to be some pretty high up people to compromise an entire pilgrimage. If there are a few that stayed behind, they would be really watched and never trusted.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

danterner said:


> Any thoughts on "most likely to be the traitor"?
> 
> So far, I'm thinking its got to be either the research scientist/old flame, or perhaps the woman teaching the survival class though I think she's a distant second.


Not a traitor, but I kept thinking in the pilot that the mother was hiding something from her husband.


----------



## Fassade (Apr 8, 2004)

DouglasPHill said:


> Not a traitor, but I kept thinking in the pilot that the mother was hiding something from her husband.


Unlikely, but not out of the question (spoilerized speculation) that:



Spoiler



Perhaps the mother needed the help of the sixers' bosses to pull off the original jailbreak, and in return she agreed to spy, at least for a first season arc.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

After watching this episode, my first thought was: "This show isn't going to last."

The story was boring, the acting was stupid, and I have no interest in the affairs of any of the characters.

The only thing I actually thought about was the "tension" between the husband and that doctor that requested his wife. But then they made it so plainly obvious that even that fell flat.

Good luck Terra Nova. I wish your show was as good as your marketing.


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

OK, I don't think this has been mentioned, and I totally didn't see it until my wife pointed it out. The whole "husband and wife can't hook up because of the noisy birds" thing was not just poor timing or cheesy writing. The "birds" were being triggered by HUMAN pheromones when people started getting (or thinking about getting) randy. The husband and wife in the bedroom (birds). The son and Skye in the market (birds). Finally, the "cure" for the birds sealed the deal - they were attracted to horny people!

I'm liking the show so far, despite some of the lamer plot points. 

Brad


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

JYoung said:


> Actually, it's Australia.


As I was writing it I was thinking "Wait, is it filmed in Vancouver?" Probably not, but Hawaii would have been my next "think". Still missing "Lost".


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

DeDondeEs said:


> Either make it a sci-fi show, or make it a drama. I would prefer more sci-fi, and less time on developing personal relationships.


The only way a SF show is going to last or at least have a chance is to add the drama to appeal to a larger audience. So if you want SF on network TV, this is the way it's going to be.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

betts4 said:


> I can't figure them out. I mean, can't they have morning sex? or middle of the night after the little one goes back to her own bed sex? or middle of the day when no one is watching sex?


I would like to not see Mommy & Daddy getting it on, please. As far as I'm concerned, they reproduced by getting bundles from storks. I'm good with that, so let's move on to really deep and important matters like.....dino-of-the-week.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> Isn't the settlement *huge*?


It has one school and one bar. It's not THAT big.

Frankly, given that even without the dino-du-jour, they already knew there were full-sized-bed-sized flying things around, it would've made good sense to build a simple netting cover for the settlement anyway. They've already got the walls pretty high, so you basically just have to make the nets and tie them to the top of the walls.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

Things that made me go "Huh?"

So, these birds were flying around and wrecking stuff pretty wildly....but the respect the sanctity of the paper shoji screens? That's very thoughtful of them.

Somebody sent a PA to Whole Foods and said "Buy all the weirdest foods you see." There was a purple lettuce in the "dinner ingredients" that's not THAT exotic. Also, benches by Target or Pier One....I forget which place I saw them. 

Still no sign of the beginnings of industry (unless you count the "we made paint from the local flora" scene, which I wouldn't). One marketplace and as mentioned, one school and one bar. Really, this isn't a very large settlement at all. 

Finally, is it just me or did someone decide to make the leader of Terra Nova (Taylor? Tyler? Tynwin?) Ultra-Buff-Action-Hero-Steve-Jobs (tm)? And, no I don't say that because of the events of the past week. The guy ALWAYS wears a black v-neck t-shirt and has grizzled grey hair and blue eyes and seems to just arbitrarily decide on a course of action he feels is right. It makes it hard to take him seriously....especially when he spouts dialogue like "So, if we get you a couple of specimens, you can tell us how to fight these things?"


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

bsnelson said:


> Finally, the "cure" for the birds sealed the deal - they were attracted to horny people!


So "making a supply run" is what they're calling it these days? At least it's nice to see that people 85 million years ago have clearly moved on from "Don't Ask. Don't Tell."


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Anubys said:


> I don't know how the parent can hook up in that house anyway. the walls are made of transparent paper, it seems!


Not only that, but there was semi-transparent glass in the door, and above that, louvers that were wide open. Basically, there's no way anyone is getting busy in that house without all the other occupants of the house knowing about it and being able to watch (if they want to).


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

betts4 said:


> I was reminded ... of [a] book by Heinlein ... Just a fleeting moment of connection there


Wouldn't it be nice if they could clone Heinlein and Matheson to write this stuff! It wouldn't be _great_ (they both knew an easy dollar when they saw it), but the improvement up to the level of creative mediocracy would be wonderful.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Polcamilla said:


> Somebody sent a PA to Whole Foods and said "Buy all the weirdest foods you see." There was a purple lettuce in the "dinner ingredients" that's not THAT exotic.


I also noticed the dragon fruit prominently displayed...very colorful and exotic looking...


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Polcamilla said:


> It has one school and one bar. It's not THAT big.


I didn't mean in terms of population, I meant in terms of area. When you see the long-range pix of the settlement, you see that the houses, etc are on a ring around a much larger central agricultural region.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Anubys said:


> What a bunch of crybabies...this show is exactly what I expected...there is a major story arc (news flash: it will NOT be advanced every ep) and the rest of the time will be spent exploring and finding something weird or monster of the week. On top of al that, you will get a lot of interpersonal relationships/soap opera type of stuff.
> 
> what did you think you were going to get?
> 
> I'm loving it and will give it plenty of time to develop the characters and find its footing.


:up:

This is what I expected. The early episodes will be like this as we explore the colony and it's surroundings and get to know the characters. I'm ok with that. Once everything is well established, I hope the plotlines grow deeper. The only thing I didn't like is the setup of his wife's "love interest" with the other doctor. That seemed a bit contrived.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> I didn't mean in terms of population, I meant in terms of area. When you see the long-range pix of the settlement, you see that the houses, etc are on a ring around a much larger central agricultural region.


Since I don't think there were a lot of flying herbivores, you just need to cover the ring and tell people to get out of the fields if there's a threat.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

A ring that looks like it's at least a mile in circumference...


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

We'll just fire up the old net making machine. Shouldn't take more than 3 months to make up the required amount of netting.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

RGM1138 said:


> My point was that the image in the show was displayed in 3D space, and was solid to the touch (or, just read the inputs from a 'solid' hologram).
> 
> BTW, if you put an on/off switch on a display that disappears, how do you find it again? Show me a working prototype of that, and I'll be impressed.


You're watching a show about a civilization reliably opening a portal to an alternate universe (forgot what word they used in the first episode) at a point 85 million years in the past and you complain about a 3D display???


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> That isn't the only moment that this show reminded me of _Tunnel in the Sky_. When the family went back in time, I was reminded of the description of migrating through the teleportation gates in the novel. Maybe they should 've based Terra Nova on the Heinlein novel. It would make for a better storyline.


Wait! I missed an episode. Which of the dinos are the Stobor?


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

RGM1138 said:


> I was impressed that by 2149, engineers have invented a display that will respond to tactile input, but can also dissolve into the ether when not needed. Maybe they've rewritten the laws of physics by then.


http://www.zebraimaging.com/products/motion-displays


----------

